# Pirate Becomes Youngest EU Parliamentarian, Vows to Fight Archaic Laws and Mindsets



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2011)

Amelia Andersdotter from Sweden will soon take oath as the youngest to join European Parliament in Brussels. The 24-year old member of The Pirate Party was voted to her seat more than two years ago, but her appointment was delayed all this while, due to bureaucratic hurdles. Andersdotter promises to fight archaic copyright laws and corporate interests.

In an interview to Torrent Freak, Andersdotter touched on issues like competition between telecommunication companies (state and private operators), certification, and the infamous ACTA legislation. "When national parliaments have been saying that they can't do anything about ACTA, activists and media just kind of happily accept. What national parliaments could do, and should do, is obviously tell their national governments not to sign the agreements. That is and would be within their power," she said. You can read the full interview at the source.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 22, 2011)

These guys always impress me...and now this! This is epic on so many different levels.


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 22, 2011)

...and she is quite fit too lol  

Seriously though, that is impressive.


----------



## Shihab (Nov 22, 2011)

Pity that face'll be full of wrinkles by the time she figures out that there's nothing she can do against the menace that is copyright law. Well anyway, let's just wait and see what'll she do.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

notice the "at work" pic, those do look like cut marks on her arms, ie. blading :shadedshu 
im sorry *but if thats the case*  i cant take someone like that seriously.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> notice the "at work" pic, those do look like cut marks on her arms, ie. blading :shadedshu
> im sorry but i cant take someone like that seriously.


They could be old scars.


----------



## Frick (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> notice the "at work" pic, those do look like cut marks on her arms, ie. blading :shadedshu
> im sorry but i cant take someone like that seriously.



I .. you .. WTFWTFWTFWTF.

You can't take sick people seriously? Can you take fat people or smokers seriously? Or people with a cold?

Just STFU about stuff you know nothing about. Now you will say you know stuff about stuff but judging by your comment you really don't know anything.

WTF.


----------



## bear jesus (Nov 22, 2011)

Will be interesting to see what happens.



AlienIsGOD said:


> notice the "at work" pic, those do look like cut marks on her arms, ie. blading :shadedshu
> im sorry but i cant take someone like that seriously.



They do look like scars from cutting although for all we know she was attacked by a badger years ago  

But I'm curious why you can't take people who have hurt them self in the past seriously? 



theJesus said:


> They could be old scars.



They do look like old scars.


----------



## D0cZ (Nov 22, 2011)

*scars?*

looking the second picture, her arms... dude, it's me or there's a lot of "emo" scars there? like those made by some random shaver? or maybe an angry cat? lol

on-topic: amazing, finally some decent acting on EU parliament!!


----------



## shb- (Nov 22, 2011)

Those are no scars, its body hair. Leave the poor gal alone.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> notice the "at work" pic, those do look like cut marks on her arms, ie. blading :shadedshu
> im sorry but i cant take someone like that seriously.



Everyone deserves a second chance and it seems she has bounced back and is doing well. Dont be so quick to judge.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 22, 2011)

I have similar scars on my right arm, on a lesser scale, and guess what? It's a jellyfish sting from around 8 years ago.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a very Icelandic name


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 22, 2011)

In polite society one would just wish her the best of luck in her endeavors.

Some people need to go to charm school.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 22, 2011)

Could be some s&m... those scars r caused from being tied.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

Frick said:


> Just STFU about stuff you know nothing about. Now you will say you know stuff about stuff but judging by your comment you really don't know anything.



really? i've been down in the dumps b4, homeless for 8 years, addicted to many drugs and seen many things.  For you to sit here over the internet and assume i know nothing about it proves your ignorance.  I've seen countless friends die from drugs and seen many of them depressed and cutting themselves.  I stand by my comment, and my experience allows me to comment on things I DO KNOW ABOUT.

@ KID  you cant be sure those are tying scars....

@ Zakk, its not the appearance of the scars that irks me, its the mental state of the person that has those scars.

@N-Gen thats nice for you, but i have shown that pic around my friends, and everyones first thought is cutting

Its nice that you can all flame me for having an opinion and say i have no idea what im talking about, but i doubt many ppl on this site have walked in the same shoes as me.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Nov 22, 2011)

Appearance shouldn't be a concern at all, that's ridiculous. I wish this sort of thing was more common in North America, those Scandinavians have their shit together!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 22, 2011)

Aw I was hoping for a pic of a skinny Somali.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aw I was hoping for a pic of a skinny Somali.


  Way to lighten th mood Bro


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks I'll be here all week!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2011)

Good for her I say. At least shes got a goal in life, unlike some others that always gota point out and find fault in everything ppl do. 

TIP: take a look into a mirror, are you perfect?:shadedshu I doubt it.
that's all.


----------



## theubersmurf (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, what a conversation on this, anyone have anything topical to say?

I wonder if she has a coherent set of valid arguments that people will find compelling in parliment? I wonder what the particularities of her viewpoint are? Even if she has a great depth with regard to copyright law, does she have enough capacity in other areas to be a representative in a legal body? Should she perhaps be involved in a commission instead rather than have her put up to questions she may answer poorly?

Eff that; Let's stick with, I think she cuts and, (I'm surprised to see no one has said yet) I'd like to fuck her. Anyone with anything similarly destructive to add?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> TIP: take a look into a mirror, are you perfect? I doubt it.
> that's all.



Never once said i was perfect, far from it actually.  But it seems im not allowed to have an opinion on this topic w/o everyone trying to flame me.  At least in my 2nd post I backed up reasons why I feel this way, and honestly why should it matter so much what 1 person thinks that doesnt even live in the EU?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Never once said i was perfect, far from it actually.  But it seems im not allowed to have an opinion on this topic w/o everyone trying to flame me.  At least in my 2nd post I backed up reasons why I feel this way, and honestly why should it matter so much what 1 person thinks that doesnt even live in the EU?



and never once did I say I was making a comment towards you


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

its heavily implied Bro as im the only one to really have a negative comment to say.

To set things straight, if she did cut herself and got councilling and has overcome those mental issues then good for her and i wish her success.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 22, 2011)

AFter some examination, the scaring looks like a scar tattoo theres one above the lines that has a clear pattern and forums something. as a scar tatoo, not all that uncommon. people get them rather then ink for reasons if there religous. also could always have a skin defect from birth, theres many things that can be attributed. and i dont like to judge people by there looks.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2011)

It doesn't matter if she knifed herself in the past. As if your politicians are saints that never did coke or went to strip clubs, and as if that's any less "contemptuous", if you find old knifing scars contemptuous.

Andersdotter's answer to haters would be "I'm in the EU Parliament, biatch!"


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> AFter some examination, the scaring looks like a scar tattoo theres one above the lines that has a clear pattern and forums something. as a scar tatoo, not all that uncommon



ok that could expalin the right arm, but also on the left arm in the foreground there is the same type of scarring towards the top of the forearm


----------



## Drone (Nov 22, 2011)

It won't surprise me if it's just another figurehead or red herring


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

btarunr said:


> It doesn't matter if she knifed herself in the past. As if your politicians are saints that never did coke or went to strip clubs, and as if that's any less "contemptuous", if you find old knifing scars contemptuous.



as i stated before, its the mental state of the person, not the scars/cutting itself.  Everyone seems to come down on me on this topic, but as you are all allowed your opinions, i am entitled to mine.

Edited 1st post to clarify


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> its heavily implied Bro as im the only one to really have a negative comment to say.
> 
> To set things straight, if she did cut herself and got councilling and has overcome those mental issues then good for her and i wish her success.



na I was just saying and not pointing fingers. ppl always judge without knowing the hard facts... who knows mabey the scars on her arm busting out a window of a burning building?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> as i stated before, its the mental state of the person, not the scars/cutting itself.



And it's the same mental state that goes into doing coke or going to strip clubs.

St. Politician sucked at problem-solving so he did coke for temporary escapes. He sucked at relationships so he went to strip clubs. You can attach a negative connotation to just about anything. 

Besides, you'd think that her voters would have had some clue about who they're voting for, especially when they have such gaping scars. More importantly, you'd think that her voters looked beyond something as trivial as knifing scars. 

Politicians are human, and they needn't look like 5th Avenue manikins. The ones that do usually turn out to be full of shit.


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 22, 2011)

All of which is highly relevant to the election of this young parliamentarian, which once, in a dim and seemingly distant past, was humbly proposed as the topic of this thread.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

i will have to disagree partially BTA.  When I was homeless (and even when i wasnt) the was no negative stigma for me doing illicit drugs, i did them cause I wanted to (most ravers i knew didnt have problems either, we all just wanted to get high and have a good time).

I have already said that if she got treatment for her issues, then i wish the best to her and hope she has much success. 

One last thing if shes 24 now and was elected at 21, these problems are certainly still somewhat fresh, and unless someone knows her personally and can talk with her about these things, those "knifing scars" are most cetainly not trivial.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i will have to disagree partially BTA.  When I was homeless (and even when i wasnt) the was no negative stigma for me doing illicit drugs, i did them cause I wanted to (most ravers i knew didnt have problems either, we all just wanted to get high and have a good time).
> 
> I have already said that if she got treatment for her issues, then i wish the best to her and hope she has much success.



But that's the point, you are:
Attaching a stigma to knifing that doing drugs somehow don't (ironic?)
Trivializing her on the merit of knifing scars, overlooking one extremely huge achievement of hers, that is earning herself a seat in the EU Parliament
That's the same kind of prejudice certain people show against _elected_ representatives who happen to be homosexual or transgender, overlooking their other, more important qualities.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

btarunr said:


> overlooking one extremely huge achievement of hers, that is earning herself a seat in the EU Parliament



Hardly man, have already said that if these problems are behind her (and this is all hypothetical actually 'cause none of us know what those scars are from) that i wish her the best.

My personal feelings on this matter do not characterize who i am as a whole or how i even think as a whole, I believe that a person may express their feelings on an issue and back it up with thier reasoning w/o it being picked apart 'cause thats what im starting to see here.  A person "blading" themselves is just as serious as a bad drug problem, but they are 2 different things.  The only thing they have in common is that they are both used to escape mental pain for the most part.


----------



## Fx (Nov 22, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> In polite society one would just wish her the best of luck in her endeavors.
> 
> Some people need to go to charm school.



this.



AlienIsGOD said:


> My personal feelings on this matter do not characterize who i am as a whole or how i even think as a whole



actually, it tells us a lot about you

it tells me not to take you serious and in the future to potentially just ignore your posts since you dont have logic and common sense


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

btarunr said:


> That's the same kind of prejudice certain people show against elected representatives who happen to be homosexual or transgender, overlooking their other, more important qualities



I would have no problem voting in that regard.  The sexual preference of someone has no outcome on their ability to make decisions.  Whereas the mental state of someone does have the ability to impact their decisions.


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Hardly man, have already said that if these problems are behind her (and this is all hypothetical actually 'cause none of us know what those scars are from) that i wish her the best.



You brought the issues of her personal problems, your own personal problems for that matter, and alleged scars to the thread. By attempting to hijack and derail the thread with such insistence, whilst attempting to demean the individual in question, you suggest that you strongly object to her election. I'd prefer to discuss that rather than have you repeat nonsensical statements relating to self-inflicted injuries, your past drug use or your empathy for others who have suffered over the course of the entire thread, if it's all the same to you.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> You brought the issues of her personal problems, your own personal problems for that matter, and alleged scars to the thread.



Actually Frick accused me of not knowing what i was talking about, and i responded with the fact that yes i do have past experience in this area (not personally knifing).  There is not a law saying that I was only allowed to converse on the article written.  I looked at the pic and brought it up, yet everyone is flaming me for having an opinion.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2011)

anyone else having a hard time understanding the pirate party's platform?


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Actually Frick accused me of not knowing what i was talking about, and i responded with the fact that yes i do have past experience in this area (not personally knifing).  *There is not a law saying* that I was only allowed to converse on the article written.  I looked at the pic and brought it up, yet everyone is flaming me for having an opinion.



Saints preserve us from a world wherein we require prohibitive legislation to operate correctly in any area. Why provide lawyers with additional work where etiquette and decorum will suffice?



Easy Rhino said:


> anyone else having a hard time understanding the pirate party's platform?



I not sure if a cohesive, coherent single voice has emerged, but given America's recent proposal for a firewall that clearly favours corporate interest over individual rights, it is at the very least a step in the other direction.


----------



## Fx (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I looked at the pic and brought it up, yet everyone is flaming me for having an opinion.



if 'everyone' has an opinion contrary to yours... has it ever prompted you to think- hmm, maybe I am looking at this wrong?

if not- then it should.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Saints preserve us from a world wherein we require prohibitive legislation to operate correctly in any area. Why provide lawyers with additional work where etiquette and decorum will suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> I not sure if a cohesive, coherent single voice has emerged, but given America's recent proposal for a firewall that clearly favours corporate interest over individual rights, it is at the very least a step in the other direction.



how does a national firewall favor corporate interests? if anything a restriction of internet access controlled by government would hurt corporations as a whole.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 22, 2011)

I love posts like this! It makes people argue about dumb shit.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I would have no problem voting in that regard.  The sexual preference of someone has no outcome on their ability to make decisions.  Whereas the mental state of someone does have the ability to impact their decisions.



OK, I'll bite. From a third-person perspective (of that of say, a voter), how is knifing yourself yielding you a different "mental state" from doing drugs? They're both self-infliction (or at least the laws say so). At the local level, people vote for candidates they know do "politically incorrect" yet trivial things. They choose to look beyond those trivial things. This is no different.


----------



## Frick (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> really? i've been down in the dumps b4, homeless for 8 years, addicted to many drugs and seen many things.  For you to sit here over the internet and assume i know nothing about it proves your ignorance.  I've seen countless friends die from drugs and seen many of them depressed and cutting themselves.  I stand by my comment, and my experience allows me to comment on things I DO KNOW ABOUT.
> 
> Its nice that you can all flame me for having an opinion and say i have no idea what im talking about, but i doubt many ppl on this site have walked in the same shoes as me.



I knew you'd post something like that. I can only judge you by your comments and your comment is stupid. But whatever, a serious question: Why do you not take them seriously? Do you not take your friends seriously either?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

Fx said:


> f 'everyone' has an opinion contrary to yours... has it ever prompted you to think- hmm, maybe I am looking at this wrong?
> 
> if not- then it should.



Oh so i should just follow the rest of the flock.  I do not think i am looking at anything wrong, ppl are picking apart my posts and using selective parts to thier advantage.  I have 3 x stated that i wish her the best IF these issues are resolved (or even exsist, Marineborn had a valid point) therefore, NO it has not prompted me to think im looking at this wrong, I think that I more insight to this kind of stuff than most ppl on the site do ( i have done outreach to homeless and troubled youth in the past) im 35 not 21 or 22 so i do have SOME life experience to  draw from


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 22, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> how does a national firewall favor corporate interests? if anything a restriction of internet access controlled by government would hurt corporations as a whole.



_The potential for abuse of power through digital networks — upon which we as citizens now depend for nearly everything, including our politics — is one of the most insidious threats to democracy in the Internet age. We live in a time of tremendous political polarization. Public trust in both government and corporations is low, and deservedly so. This is no time for politicians and industry lobbyists in Washington to be devising new Internet censorship mechanisms, adding new opportunities for abuse of corporate and government power over online speech. While American intellectual property deserves protection, that protection must be won and defended in a manner that does not stifle innovation, erode due process under the law, and weaken the protection of political and civil rights on the Internet. _

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/16/opinion/firewall-law-could-infringe-on-free-speech.html


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

Frick said:


> I can only judge you by your comments and your comment is stupid.




i can only judge you by your attitude and thats childish.  You have not said 1 useful thing in the 2 posts you have made


----------



## Frick (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i can only judge you by your attitude and thats childish.  You have not said 1 useful thing in the 2 posts you have made



Ok fine, I can agree with that.

Why can you not take her seriously?


----------



## Fx (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Oh so i should just follow the rest of the flock.  I do not think i am looking at anything wrong, ppl are picking apart my posts and using selective parts to thier advantage.  I have 3 x stated that i wish her the best IF these issues are resolved (or even exsist, Marineborn had a valid point) therefore, NO it has not prompted me to think im looking at this wrong, I think that I more insight to this kind of stuff than most ppl on the site do ( i have done outreach to homeless and troubled youth in the past) im 35 not 21 or 22 so i do have SOME life experience to  draw from



I never said to take their opinion. it was meant to make you re-evaluate your own.

going by your logic... *all* of us shouldnt take you serious now that we know your past.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 22, 2011)

btarunr said:


> It doesn't matter if she knifed herself in the past. As if your politicians are saints that never did coke or went to strip clubs, and as if that's any less "contemptuous", if you find old knifing scars contemptuous.
> 
> Andersdotter's answer to haters would be "I'm in the EU Parliament, biatch!"



Right man. I'd rather take someone that knifed herself than somebody who forced a woman's head on his .l. like Mr H.C. Now if it were me personally, I'd rather take the second option but that's for another debate.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> _The potential for abuse of power through digital networks — upon which we as citizens now depend for nearly everything, including our politics — is one of the most insidious threats to democracy in the Internet age. We live in a time of tremendous political polarization. Public trust in both government and corporations is low, and deservedly so. This is no time for politicians and industry lobbyists in Washington to be devising new Internet censorship mechanisms, adding new opportunities for abuse of corporate and government power over online speech. While American intellectual property deserves protection, that protection must be won and defended in a manner that does not stifle innovation, erode due process under the law, and weaken the protection of political and civil rights on the Internet. _
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/16/opinion/firewall-law-could-infringe-on-free-speech.html



exactly, it does not favor corporate interests at all. it only empowers politicians who then by proxy control corporations. sure, a few corporations may benefit through corruption, but that does not mean corporations as a whole benefit from the legislation. it is important people get their argument correct instead of resorting to the same old "corporations are evil" mantra. especially after those same people vote for the biggest corporatists that exist!


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 22, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> exactly, it does not favor corporate interests at all. it only empowers* politicians who then by proxy control corporations*. sure, a few corporations may benefit through corruption, but that does not mean corporations as a whole benefit from the legislation. it is important people get their argument correct instead of resorting to the same old "corporations are evil" mantra. especially after those same people vote for the biggest corporatists that exist!



I believe that corporations control politicians, they are simply puppets held aloft before the masses. It favours those companies that are pressuring to have it passed.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't see how something happening in the US should be somewhere near the top of her list. Ok, it's not to be ignored because others will follow, but they're probably dealing with stuff here seeing that there's a lot of European based hosting (especially in the Nordic Countries) where anything can be hoisted due to the lack of mentioning in their legislation, probably to "protect" them.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> I believe that corporations control politicians, they are simply puppets held aloft before the masses. It favours those companies that are pressuring to have it passed.



corporations cannot pass legislation, only politicians can. 

sure, it benefits a handful of companies but not "corporations" as a whole. if anything, most of those companies who believe an internet firewall would benefit them will actually hurt them in the long run.  like all legislation, granting more government involvement in our lives, this would concentrate power at the top. we need to stop voting for people who want to concentrate power.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

Frick said:


> Why can you not take her seriously?



that was my 1st post that i stated that, i did elaborate that if she is past that then by all means success to her.

going by your logic... all of us shouldnt take you serious now that we know your past.

@FX your logic is flawed.  I have received treatment for my addictions, been clean for over 8 years.  I can think clearly now and this is my opinon on 1 particular subject.  i have stated *over 9000 times* that if she has received treatment for the issues that caused her to blade (hypothetically speaking) then she is a stronger person and better for it and she should have success as a member of parliament.  Its just that at age 24, the mental issues are somewhat fresh still. It takes most ppl a long time to deal with depression and the various side effects that it can cause.


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 22, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> corporations cannot pass legislation, only politicians can.


 Politicians cannot fund election campaigns, only banks and corporations can.



Easy Rhino said:


> sure, it benefits a handful of companies but not "corporations" as a whole. if anything, most of those companies who believe an internet firewall would benefit them will actually hurt them in the long run.  like all legislation, granting more government involvement in our lives, this would concentrate power at the top. we need to stop voting for people who want to concentrate power.



People are not pushing for this legislation, it is the work of corporations. The protection of intellectual property is being employed as grounds for the implementation of systems that will strengthen monopoly positions. In the same fashion as the impending Soviet invasion of yesteryear, piracy simply serves as the bogeyman of the digital era that affords those in control (not us, not the politcians) with the necessary pretext with which to inflict all manner of woe upon us.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Politicians cannot fund election campaigns, only banks and corporations can.



individuals who work for corporations donate to election campaigns. what do you think a corporation is? it is after all a group of individuals organized toward a common goal. your argument is symptomatic of people trying to solve the effect and not the cause. campaign dollars do not vote, citizens do. it is the fault of the citizenry who simply want to watch american idol and eat a big mac. these same people are surprised when the guy they voted for does not solve a single problem they campaigned against. yet they will continue to vote based on how many times they see a campaign ad and how the person looks and speaks. 



> People are not pushing for this legislation, it is the work of corporations. The protection of intellectual property is being employed as grounds for the implementation of systems that will strengthen monopoly positions. In the same fashion as the impending Soviet invasion of yesteryear, piracy simply serves as the bogeyman of the digital era that affords those in control (not us, not the politcians) with the necessary pretext with which to inflict all manner of woe upon us.



i agree. piracy is a boogeyman used by corporations and politicians. but only politicians have the authority to write a bill and turn it into a law. so to demonize corporations is fine so long as you boycott their service. but then to turn around and vote for the same politicians who worked to get the bill passed AND THEN blame corporations is just silly. time to address the cause and not the effect.


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 22, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> individuals who work for corporations donate to election campaigns. what do you think a corporation is? it is after all a group of individuals organized toward a common goal. your argument is symptomatic of people trying to solve the effect and not the cause. campaign dollars do not vote, citizens do. it is the fault of the citizenry who simply want to watch american idol and eat a big mac. these same people are surprised when the guy they voted for does not solve a single problem they campaigned against. yet they will continue to vote based on how many times they see a campaign ad and how the person looks and speaks.
> 
> 
> 
> i agree. piracy is a boogeyman used by corporations and politicians. but only politicians have the authority to write a bill and turn it into a law. so to demonize corporations is fine so long as you boycott their service. but then to turn around and vote for the same politicians who worked to get the bill passed AND THEN blame corporations is just silly. time to address the cause and not the effect.



It isn't a question odf demonising corpoarations, it is simply a matter of recognising the complete control they wield, if that amounts to demonisation, so be it.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 22, 2011)

How many people clicked on her photo to see what she looks like? Come on... be honest 

If you DID click the photo, then click here


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 22, 2011)

I cannot see it any different as that democracy still has hope in the old continent. Very promising news.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Nov 22, 2011)

Some of the comments in this thread made me sad to be a part of tpu.

That aside, I hope she does well and achieves change in what I agree are very archaic copyright laws.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

I will freely admit my 1st post could have been worded better and I now realize thats what set everyone off.  That being said a few friends of mine did some research and she highly spoken of in the political arena in Europe.  Lets hope that she can accomplish what she is setting out to do.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> That being said a few friends of mine did some research and she highly spoken of in the political arena in Europe.  Lets hope that she can accomplish what she is setting out to do.



That's great, but you just had to go through the interview she gave to TorrentFreak (source link). The biggest myth about The Pirate Party is that they're into politics just "for teh lulz", they're not. They're seeking serious legislative powers to implement their agenda.


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2011)

Free rum for all! Yar harrr! She doesn't look "Pirate" enough for me though... How can anyone take the Pirate party seriously when they don't even wear hats?! At least she wears her scars proudly on her arm. They are most likely just "kill marks" from putting down Spaniard gold barrons.

Hopefully, she understands basic economic principals.. Which is something every other politician seems to lack.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> Free rum for all! Yar harrr! She doesn't look "Pirate" enough for me though...



She could be a butt pirate ya know!


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> Free rum for all! Yar harrr! She doesn't look "Pirate" enough for me though... How can anyone take the Pirate party seriously when they don't even wear hats?!
> 
> Hopefully, she understands basic economic principals.. Which is something every other politician seems to lack.



Pirate Economic Principles

Lesson 1:

Loot & Pillage.

Congratulations you are now a Pirate, here is your complimentary eyepatch!


----------



## LDNL (Nov 22, 2011)

What do you mean she doesnt look like a pirate? Look at those bad ass scars! You cant get more pirate than that


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 22, 2011)

LDNL said:


> What do you mean she doesnt look like a pirate? Look at those bad ass scars! You cant get more pirate than that



Yes, you buy a talking parrot.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

from some reading a friend did and a comment: 

This is one comment I read

She has totally owned every opponent in every political discussion I have ever seen. To the point where the opponent start stuttering because they realize they are utterly defeated and just start trying to save their face. She is razor SHARP and have a gigantic intellect. I would not want to face her in a debate believe you me!

Im sure she will do everything in her power to incorporate change


----------



## theJesus (Nov 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> from some reading a friend did and a comment:
> 
> This is one comment I read
> 
> ...


 after all the discussion about the scars and then reading that


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> It isn't a question odf demonising corpoarations, it is simply a matter of recognising the complete control they wield, if that amounts to demonisation, so be it.



i dont believe corporations have very much power at all since the size and intrusiveness of government completely overshadows them. decrease the size of government and you decrease corporatism and corruption. focus your efforts there.


----------



## naram-sin (Nov 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> Free rum for all! Yar harrr! She doesn't look "Pirate" enough for me though... How can anyone take the Pirate party seriously when they don't even wear hats?! At least she wears her scars proudly on her arm. They are most likely just "kill marks" from putting down Spaniard gold barrons.
> 
> Hopefully, she understands basic economic principals.. Which is something every other politician seems to lack.



A wench is a wench, be she on land or sea... errr, Sweden or Baltic...

I wouldn't go that far to include "skilled in economics" at today's politician's feature/bug list. With system being intentionally and inherently flawed from the start, it is somewhat illogical to expect from children of it's creators to be able to fix it. /end political rant

Abandon ship, ye scurvy dogs... And good tidings to you, Amelia lass...

EDIT:


Easy Rhino said:


> i dont believe corporations have very much power at all since the size and intrusiveness of government completely overshadows them. decrease the size of government and you decrease corporatism and corruption. focus your efforts there.



_Au contraire_, my dear Rhino, lobbies and their sleazeballs that are omnipresent  in D.C. and all around the globe, don't support (your) free marketism and invisible hand theory at all.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 22, 2011)

I read every post in the thread... What was the thread about?
National Firewall?
Cutting?
Scars?
Pirates?

Whoa, head spins!

Goodluck to the lady, hope she is in good health, and makes intelligent decisions for her term in office.


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i dont believe corporations have very much power at all since the size and intrusiveness of government completely overshadows them. decrease the size of government and you decrease corporatism and corruption. focus your efforts there.



Meh, corporations have lobbyists for that. They have most of the power.


----------



## naram-sin (Nov 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> Meh, corporations have lobbyists for that. They have most of the power.



nuff said.  And by 'power' you meant cash, right?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2011)

theJesus said:


> after all the discussion about the scars and then reading that



a man can still have reservations about someone, plus i did look at the article very early in the am, i could have worded my opening post more eloquently and made the same point pretty much.


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2011)

naram-sin said:


> nuff said.  And by 'power' you meant cash, right?



Cash = money = power = Corporations do what they want. Elections, politicians, laws are all bought and sold.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2011)

naram-sin said:


> A wench is a wench, be she on land or sea... errr, Sweden or Baltic...
> 
> I wouldn't go that far to include "skilled in economics" at today's politician's feature/bug list. With system being intentionally and inherently flawed from the start, it is somewhat illogical to expect from children of it's creators to be able to fix it. /end political rant
> 
> ...



yes, yes, i know all about lobbies. but lobbies dont pass laws you see. corrupt politicians take deals offered to them and pass legislation that benefits the corporation. if you shrink the size of government you immediately shrink the opportunity for corruption. vote out the politicians who always seem to make millions while in office and the lobbies will soon be ineffective and too costly for corporations to keep.


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 22, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i dont believe corporations have very much power at all since the size and intrusiveness of government completely overshadows them. decrease the size of government and you decrease corporatism and corruption. focus your efforts there.



I don't believe that a laissez faire approach to politics would bring about a decrease in corporate influence, or corruption, when has this proved to be the case? insofar as my efforts, focused or otherwise, they are of very little consequence.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 22, 2011)

yarr, she must have a some fine booty.


----------



## Fx (Nov 22, 2011)

theJesus said:


> after all the discussion about the scars and then reading that



aye, I am glad we got back on track

this is great news indeed


----------



## joellim (Nov 22, 2011)

http://ecogreensalonika.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/amelia-andersdotter-01.jpg


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 23, 2011)

I know some pretty clean, smart successful people in high paid careers who have had a shitty past which caused them to do some permanent things which they may regret in the future.

I also know some clean, smart successful people in high paid careers who smoked pot during their studies and continue to in their career but you would be none the wiser.

Also....I know of people who are in high paid careers, who look the part but baffle me as how they even got there by their actions.


----------



## Cruise51 (Nov 23, 2011)

*For those freaking out about her scars...* So what? I know many people who cut or have done so in the past. They are some of the best people I have ever met in my life, both inteligent and caring. I knew several people who killed themselves and they were also inteligent and extremely caring. I'd sooner trust a suicidal person to the job than the regular crop of corrupt polititians. In my experience suicidal people usually put other peoples needs above there own. While they do put little value on themselves, frankly I think they'd be perfect politicians. They'd be harder to corrupt and would selflessly do everything in their power to help make a difference.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 23, 2011)

stfu anybody talking about scars or bitching..............


great achievement./


----------



## xenocide (Nov 23, 2011)

Congratulations, I wish there was more acceptance of younger people in politics.  I never understand why people in their 50's and 60's were the only people considered electable...


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 23, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Congratulations, I wish there was more acceptance of younger people in politics.  I never understand why people in their 50's and 60's were the only people considered electable...



The assumption that older people are wiser.
I can imagine that many of the older people in parliment would find debating and losing to a debate to a young person a hit to the ego.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 23, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> stfu anybody talking about scars or bitching..............
> 
> 
> great achievement./



I don't give a rat's ass about scars. I'd hit it.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 23, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I don't give a rat's ass about scars. I'd hit it.



Have to admit I'd probably too, even if she is sporting the mullet like/Davey Crocket hat hair doo.


----------



## erixx (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 23, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> stfu anybody talking about scars or bitching..............



actually no, i provided reasons for my stance, and unlike most ppl in the thread i maintained my maturity with detailed answers.  Even posted this thread to my FB and most ppl in the thread came off looking immature.


----------



## costinul_ala (Nov 24, 2011)

She is surely not your average old fart ignorant politician , and i think she's there to so something unlike others. From Romania a total retarded was elected for the EU parliament a famous monkey-ass media football star-boy. I'd rather the determined issue aware emo girl ...


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 24, 2011)

Okay, okay, time to contribute something useful to this thread:

PENIS.

That is all.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 24, 2011)

^
A Bone head lol


----------

